# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I've finally found something more fun than flying.

## GestaltAlteration

...and no, not lucid sex. Not counting that.  :tongue2: 

I had a lucid dream about a week ago. I was on some beech with my brother and started jumping around like the little monkey I am. Then, as I usually do, I took off into the air flying. 

Well little did I know that the moment I wanted to land I found *no ground.* So what did I do? I fell. That's right, fell. I plummeted down at a rapid velocity next to the windows of an endless skyscraper. The pure euphoria and exhilaration of _falling_ far outweighed that of zooming through the sky, or so I found. The music that flooded my brain helped out as well.

So try it next lucid, will you?  ::shock::

----------


## magical mike

WOW!!! I so wana try that!!! I have had alot of lucids (More than my sig I gota edit that I meant thats how many wilds lol) but uhh I havent gained great control yet, Its allways hard to move. as soon as I gain good control I do this  ::D:

----------


## seeker28

I LOVE, LOVE, *LOVE* falling in LDs!  I totally agree that it can be cooler than flying.

----------


## ElsiaStar

ya i did that a couple times, its very fun (=

----------


## Javvier

Hence why skydiving is such a popular sport.  :tongue2: 

Sounds very interesting! I'd love to give it a shot.

----------


## Garjzla

i would imagine that running for Dream cops would be even more fun, and you are not allowed to use any lucid ablities then giving yourself parkour

----------


## topten35

Falling is quite fun, one dream i had i went back to another person's past, a time travel dream.  I was with these scientists and we were standing around a hole in the earth, and i tried to jump into it but those scientists held me back.  Then i forced my way away from them and jumped into the hole and it was a dark black hole and i couldn't see anything except blackness, and i started falling, it was only for 10 minutes and i woke up lying in the bed on my stomach and my arms spread out the same way i was falling.

----------


## hypnotoad1579

> one dream i had i went back to another person's past, a time travel dream. I was with these scientists and we were standing around a hole in the earth, and i tried to jump into it but those scientists held me back.



 Please stay out of my past.  ::|:

----------


## Wolfsbane

I once had a lucid where I was in "hell" (actually an underground science lab), and then I shot up into space. When I fell back down to earth, I _felt_ that tight grip of fear in my chest. It was scary but fun. I think I got a good idea of what it'd be like to jump off a building.

----------


## Mortalis

Wow! This sounds great! I will definitely try to fall after I accomplish my next lucid task (seeing in numbers) Or if I fail to do that and remain lucid.  Thanks for the tip, I'm really looking forward to it.

----------


## topten35

> Please stay out of my past.



Lol don't know what you mean by that, but the person's past that i was talking about was this radio talk show host past.  I heard his voice on the radio and i was thinking that i must be in the past.  It probably wasn't time travel, i just thought it was in the dream, i just heard this guy talking from the radio and i was in some building where there were a lot of scientists.

----------


## hypnotoad1579

> Lol don't know what you mean by that, but the person's past that i was talking about was this radio talk show host past.  I heard his voice on the radio and i was thinking that i must be in the past.  It probably wasn't time travel, i just thought it was in the dream, i just heard this guy talking from the radio and i was in some building where there were a lot of scientists.



Who's to say I'm not a radio talk show host? Or who's to say I'm not a scientist? Your perspective range is narrow within your response to my statement.  ::content::

----------


## topten35

Lol, you're amusing.

----------


## hypnotoad1579

Why thank you.

----------


## Barbizzle

I will try this Asap  :wink2:   Sounds like fun.

----------


## lovelyrita

When I was little, before I understood the concept of gravity, I thought that, in space, you would just fall forever. I'd like to try to do that sometime, when I get good at lucidity.

----------


## オースチン

I've wondered this for a long time (it's in my dream goals).  I'm very excited now.  I hope to have a lucid dream where I can test this.

Keep lucid dreaming,

O-Suchin

----------


## Xibran123

I love the falling sensation. the adrenaline flowing, my heart pumping....AAARGH! It's ridanculous. Yes, like the pigeons in Bolt.

----------


## Dalek

Excellent idea! I've only experienced falling in a nightmare, and that was ages ago. I'll have to try it next time I'm lucky enough to gain lucidity. If it's anything like skydiving looks like I'll be doing this quite often  :smiley:

----------


## frozen_joth

I have a complicated fear of falling because I do alot of construction work in the air. 30,40 and even 60 feet in the air. So when I fall in a dream I always make myself hit something real quick to jolt myself awake again.  When I start falling in a dream I can't seem to fly or do anything else except fall. Scares me.

----------


## csyae

I much prefer shooting straight into space. Especially if I'm inside a large building and I can explode through all the floors first. Then, when I reach the vacuum I float motionless. Its the best!

----------


## jedsmim

first off, i wanna tell everyone that im gonna be back on the forum at least some of the time... i've been off for a hell of a long time.

Secondly, i've done this in one lucid dream... well not exactly but something very similar.  While flying around and having some fun, i decided to start just hovering there... and then i saw this huge pit full of mud on the ground.  It was actually just like a huge chasm of dirty water.  I decided to dive headfirst into it... so i didn't really fall i just flew downwards really fast.  My vision blacked out once i went into the mud and i decided to go into the earth as far as  i could.  Eventually i woke up.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I tired this. It was awesome. I just jumped out a window and fell. Only about 100 feet, but still.

----------


## Iamerik

Sounds nice, I'm going to try it some time. It certainly is a lot easier than flying too, which I haven't mastered yet. I'll just take the elevator up or jump out of a plane...

----------

